# ISPConfig 3 - Multiserver Frage



## iceget (10. Aug. 2010)

Hallo liebe ISPConfig Community.

Ich habe folgende Frage:
Wir werden insgesammt 500 Domains von einem Keyweb (keyhelp) Server auf ISPConfig 3 transferieren.

Jetzt meine Frage dazu:

1) ISPConfig 3 Unterstütz ja "Multiserverfähigkeit".
Heisst das, das dann dass gesamte System "Clusterbasierend" bzw. " Loadbalanced" aufgebaut werden kann? Oder einfach nur 2 eigenständige Server die mit der Oberfläche einfach verbunden werden?
Wie funktioniert das genau? Wie wird das installiert, wie sieht's mit der Sicherheit aus?

2) Gibt es eine Möglichkeit ISPConfig 3 ein einziges mal im Cluster aufzusetzen das ich dann wenn ich noch mehr Resourcen benötige, ich einfach noch ein System in den Cluster aufnehmen kann und somit immer nur 1 Update am Server durchführen muss? Oder gibt es für mein vorhaben andere Lösungsansätze?

Vielen Dank!

lg Markus

3)


----------



## Till (11. Aug. 2010)

zu 1) http://www.howtoforge.com/installin...tabase-cluster-on-debian-5.0-with-ispconfig-3

zu 2) Du kannst beliebig viele Server mit einem Controlpanel verwalten, musst aber natürlich jeden Server updaten.


----------



## iceget (11. Aug. 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> zu 1) http://www.howtoforge.com/installin...tabase-cluster-on-debian-5.0-with-ispconfig-3
> 
> zu 2) Du kannst beliebig viele Server mit einem Controlpanel verwalten, musst aber natürlich jeden Server updaten.


Hallo Till,

danke für Deine Antwort!

1)
Das heisst also ich kann in 2 unterschiedlichen Rechenzentren jeweils einen Server installieren, und wenn ich dann z.B. den ISPConfig Server vom RZ1 abschalte, läuft alles normal weiter? Synchronisieren die das Untereinander?

2)
Was ist wenn ich mehr Webspace und mehr Leistung benötige? Gibt es dann die Möglichkeit einen neuen Server dazuzuhängen und das ich dann mehr Speicherplatz auch auf diesem System habe?

3)
Wie sieht es mit einer Backupfunktionalität aus? Ist sowas bereits in ISPConfig 3 integriert?

4)
Wird auch wenn der Masterserver ausfällt der DNS Server "gemirrored" also funktioniert der DNS Server auch noch, wenn der Masterserver Offline ist?

5)
Kann ich mehrere "Mirrorserver" hinzufügen (nachträglich)?

6)
Gibt es ein anders Setup wo ich mehr Gesamtkapazität zur Verfügung habe?  D.h. wenn ich z.B 2 x 1TB HDDs in den Servern habe, kann ich dann eine Maschine mit 500 GB hinzufügen das ich dann auf dem kompletten System 1,5 TB zur Verfügung habe? Ist das intelligent oder eher nicht zu empfehlen? Ich möchte einfach nur mehr "einen" Server wo alles drauf läuft, .. der auch nicht mehr ausfallen kann wenn mal bei einem der kompletten Server mal die Hardware ausfällt...

7)
Und meine letzte Frage:
Kann ich irgendwie Daten von ISPConfig 2 exportieren und diese in ISPConfig 3 importieren (auch wenns nur mittels PHP Script und MySQL DB gemacht werden kann)?

Vielen Dank


glg Markus


----------



## sensemann (12. Aug. 2010)

*re*

Hallo Iceget,

1) dafür würdest du eine zentrale ip Adresse benötigen zwichen beiden RZ´s , oder den request über einen Loadbalancer an das andere Rechenzentrum weiterleiten müssen.

2) wenn du mehr speicherplatz brauchst, hängst du entweder 2 weitere Festplatten rein und erstellt dir auf jedem Node einen weiteren Brick (Storage Ort der ablage) (glusterfs volume files)

oder du setzt dir ein dediziertes Server System auf. und änderst du glusterfs config files ab.

3) Nein, aber du musst dafür nur ein mysql Dump machen, die Verzeichnisse /etc /var/vmail /var/www sichern.
Das sind die wichtigsten. (/etc nur wenn du spezielle System Einstellungen gemacht hast und bei einer neu installation (total crash mal angenommen)
deine zusätzlich installierten Festplatten mit ins Filegluster einbinden möchtest.

für /var/vmail und var/www nimmst du tar
tar cvf /meingewünschterspeicherort/vmail_backup.tar /var/vmail
tar cvf /meingewünschterspeicherort/www_backup.tar /var/www

4) kann ich dir nicht sagen, da das dns Datenbank (mysql) basierend ist, sollte es dies aber sein. Till oder andere können dir hier eine korrekte Antwort darauf geben.

5) ja das kannst du, wieso nicht, du musst dann so vorgehen, als würdest du den Slave installieren, jedoch ist dies dann node 3.

6) hierbei hast du deine Frage verhumpelt.
wenn ich 2 Server mit 2*1 TB Habe ..... usw .... kann ich eine weitere Maschine mit 500gb..... usw.... wenn einer ausfällt dass ich dann noch "online bin" (umgeschrieben - gekürzt.)
Antwort:
du hast 2 gleichwertige Server.
und ein weiterer mit 500 GB wäre machbar, jedoch nur abzuraten, da dieser dann ein SPOF ist für die weitere Patition.
2 Server mit je 1TB = 1 Patition (im Net-Raid).
ein weiterer Server würde das LVM (glusterfs) mit 500GB erweitern, ist aber kein Raid. Wenn dann wieder 2 Nodes zum erweitern, zumindestens wenn du nicht willst dass dein 1/3 Speicherplatz dann fehlt wenn der 3. offline ist.


7) Keine ahnung, schau mal nach howto. oder warte bis dir einer diese Frage erklärt. oder Till dies macht.


----------



## iceget (12. Aug. 2010)

Hallo und Vielen Dank für die Kompetente Anwort!

Was ich mit dem gesamten Thread meinte:


Wir fangen jetzt mit 500 Domains an, aber es geht mir darum wenn wir mal 3000 Domains drauf haben, das wir dann mit wirklich nur 1 Gesamtsystem auskommen, ohne das wir dann wirklich 3 ISPConfig Systeme haben bzw. 4. Grossteil gehts ja über 500 Domains nur mehr um 

- HDD Kapazität
- Arbeitsspeicher
- CPU Leistung

und genau deswegen die Frage, wie ich das am besten "lösen" kann.

Wenn ich 2 Hetzner Server nehme z.B: EQ9 bin ich für einige Monate vorn dabei, nur was ist eben wenn ich wieder 500 Domains dazu nehmen will?

Dann wird "dieser Cluster" ja auch schon überfordert sein? Vorallem HDD und CPU Leistung, oder?

Oder verstehe ich etwas an diesem System nicht?

Angenommen es ist soweit ich habe 2 Cluster die Voll laufen und ich merke ich brauche mehr Leistung. Wie gehe ich (wenn wir vom Cluster Setup von ISPConfig 3 ausgehen) dann vor, damit das System weiterläuft und ich keine Ausfallzeiten habe, sowie das dieses System dann trotzem noch mit 1 Masterserver verwaltet werden kann?

Was genau ist "NetRaid" und wie kann ich das verwenden, Sinnvoll oder nicht? Ich brauch wirklich ein perfektes Setup!

Vielen Dank schon jetzt für die Bemühungen..

Ich muss das Setup so wählen, das dieses System immer ausbaufähig bleibt & ist (ohne Ausfallzeiten)

glg Markus


PS *Achja zum Thema TAR cfv BACKUP-%DAY.tar /var/www *meine Tar.GZ Datei ist über 80 GB gross, und ich kann das Archiv was sich zirka in dieser Größenordnung befindet, nicht mehr zu 100% entpacken (Festplattenspeicherplatz ist aber mehr als genügend verfügbar!) Was kann das sein?


----------



## sensemann (12. Aug. 2010)

*re*

hab dir mal ne pm geschickt


----------



## Till (12. Aug. 2010)

Wenn Ihr einen größeren Serververbund aufsetzen wollt, dann macht es Sinn Glusterfs als Raid 10 aufzusetzen und nicht wie im Tutorial beschrieben als Raid 1, da im raid10 die Kapazität des Cluster-Dateisystems einfacher vergrößert werden kann.

http://www.howtoforge.com/high-availability-storage-cluster-with-glusterfs-on-ubuntu

Zu 7) Nein, es gibt kein Migrationsscript. Die gespeicherten Emails sind aber generell übertragbar wenn Du bei ISPConfig 2 auch das maildir Format verwendet hast und das Passwort für Email Accounts in ISPConfig 2 und 3 ist crypt, die verschlüsselten Passworte können also generell aus /etc/shadow des ISPCOnfig 2 Systems in die MySQL Datenbank des ISPConfig 3 Systems übertragen werden. Der Username bei Emailkonten ist bei ISPConfig 3 aber die Emailadresse.


----------

